# Nitrites



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I've had my tank cycling for 2 weeks now and everything is fine. EXCEPT for the stupid nitrites! On the test chart it is at the highest level which is 5.0 ppm. How do I lower it I'm desperate I was supposed to get my piranha today but then I tested the water and the nitrite is still high. What do I do? Please tell me. And also how long will it take before the nitrite is at 0?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

wait......Nitrite is the second stage of the cycle, the ammonia will start to go down, the nitrite will come up, in about a week, the nitrite will start to go down, and the Nitrate will come up, you just gotta have a little bit of patience :rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

"moved to water chem"


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Already have another thread, so let's keep it in one post.


----------

